# What's your Yak?



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red

There may be a hiccup with polling for multiple kayak owners.

I clicked the Espri and marker appeared OK, however when clicking Swing the espri marker vanished so only the swing was marked

I've found the backdoor to this I'll get headman to click the Espri :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXII8s0AACbfgAASQIcAECOiEAA/79+gMADYtiKZB4mk0YQGgAIp6NPVGIDQA0A0GmiCNNACNND1MjQhHQDJSrRzxwy3sobLdyUfSG74+HGuDGlokzhxXNspZVUj1xOy35JqlnYmuihQUaqxk5mH89ZqrTiSpxg2pMeq1F+CjjMKW5VscNRIPvTC5XkoCfwL9uZyGJlC4EguZlYCg5Uyf1IPeK3I6QtAqpNj6TJboh+MJDmqrWTXXiUHimCnm4Jg3GSAgyLcgw1oqgERKNLCu1z8SHDc/xdyRThQkHII8s0=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I clicked on one forum and can now see the scores. But the other forum I can't yet see any scores as it isn't finalised. Tempts me to click something on it just so I can get to see it. :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbSRx68AAAkVgECHAgA3fd/gIABBj1PU2amkyDTCeoU0aANAACd+ydQPr0wI8XK3O3RJBau0rBHyeCYnuQeLMaUCKQ3zVVQprA3fBtJPxdyRThQkLSRx68A=


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi redphoenix,

This is a great idea. Mine's a Hobie Quest. Definitely the limo of the kayak world 

Very stable, lots of storage space (including a toilet seat which allows you to store rods inside on your way through the break), very dry, very comfy and tracks very well. The rudder's great, the space is great and the centre mounted pivotal rod holder is sensational. There's very little hull slap and I can fit my 50 litre esky in the boot - with my tackle box, extra line etc., etc.

I've used it inland, beaches and out wide. Been pulled round by a kingie and snapped 30lb line when snagged - still dry, still stable, still safe ;-)

I think I'm in love


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi redphoenix,

This is a great idea. Mine's a Hobie Quest. Definitely the limo of the kayak world 

Very stable, lots of storage space (including a toilet seat which allows you to store rods inside on your way through the break), very dry, very comfy and tracks very well. The rudder's great, the space is great and the centre mounted pivotal rod holder is sensational. There's very little hull slap and I can fit my 50 litre esky in the boot - with my tackle box, extra line etc., etc.

I've used it inland, beaches and out wide. Been pulled round by a kingie and snapped 30lb line when snagged - still dry, still stable, still safe ;-)

I think I'm in love


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like I'll be adding a Scupper Pro to my avatar in a few months time.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Looks like I'll be adding a Scupper Pro to my avatar in a few months time.


Looking forward to the maiden cruise, mate and of course the celebratory beverage to follow :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

It'll be a few months, need to make some money, but Jill's gonna help me pay for it so she gets to use the Espri. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdJfWMgAAArfgAASQCUAEBAAEAA/Y9+AIABIap5JoeU9QaPRG0IjQAAANCEjnwpQPgkjJbdhkU08eoURNxd9a7W3GlAzZx0BvAVaJaQJ4ktgID4u5IpwoSGkvrGQ


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Ocean Kayak - Prowler :shock: Not in Poll


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Cant seem to find the Dagger Cayman Toyboy has anybody got one :roll: :evil:

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQsm8zcAABpfgAASQIf00oQgGAAvb9+gIACEIqfqnozVN6ibFGTTaeqG1P0k9Qap5CMTQBoAAAEAvcwD9rvCTMxexVeVjUjac69ldWc43t869ARE0fxcMikKsHHdpUdTXIdlpjgZnpxhZ45kDojVhJAbfkArc2A7CVw1c5rzcEUpDWMQbicQoSH+yCL5cImK6WVoNL1Gw0Vfi7kinChIBZN5m4A=


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Redphoenix 
we have a problem with what's your yak part 2,the vote colume dosen't come into view,so we can't submit a vote.
the result page is all l get, is anyone else having this prob


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe3emNsAABBfgAASQIEAAKCAGAA/b9+gIAB1DVPJNNMygaNMRpoNU9T9JNGgZAHqHqIAsCMec+2ea9l2jBfpFSC2GSTHFvx6ZSM0mQCu3d2ZlEVbVPVD3SJjAo+6PEbGRXFpcLEUEHokKTDkKXIpvB0EkjJiPxdyRThQkO3emNs=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Stu, that means you already voted. This is a very old poll


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Red 
l did vote a few months back


----------

